# ISF Seminar Report



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I attended the seminar this week and will have a report on the experience soon.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Here is the report on my experience with ISF Training:

http://www.datapopuli.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1273


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Just a heads up. Anone wanting to read Leonard's report will have to register with the CalMAN forum.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I assumed that anyone interested in calibration at that level would either already be registered there or willing to do so. It is a great resource for calibration related discussion about not only their fine software but calibration in general. They support virtually any probe so there is something there for most who are interested. If it is a problem for anyone I can copy the text over here.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I had no problem with having to register. It took a whole 30 seconds to do it!


----------

